# electronic transfer amount



## Jibbarra (Oct 14, 2010)

We are finally on our way to Mexico. I want to electronically send money from my bank here to my bank account in Mexico. Is the limit still $4000.00?
Also, has anyone recently traveled to or through Guasave, Sinaloa from Nogales? Sorry, I'm letting the media get to me again. Thanks for any info. you can provide.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Go to your bank and set up the transfer while in the US and avoid hassles. Ask them. A year and a half ago I sent 10,000 usd via wire to my Mexican bank. Others might chime in if this has changed.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

electronic bank to bank transfers have never had a limit


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I transferred $25,000 in March 2010 to buy property and, although it took awhile to be cleared by my bank for release, there were no problems.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

If there is an Intercam office near where you are going to be ... you can write a check. They'll give you a bank draft that can then be deposited. Cost $8 instead of $45-50 and much less confusion


----------



## Jibbarra (Oct 14, 2010)

As to the question of electronic transfer, in July of 2010 I read the government was limiting deposits to $4000.00 once a month for individuals, and something like $7000.00 for businesses. This has to do with cartels and money washing. So I just wanted to know is it had changed. I sent money on Fri., we'll see. If there is a problem or no problem, I'll let you know. So far, no comments on driving hwy. 15 from Nogales to Guasave. I guess nobody has traveled that way for awhile.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Jibbarra said:


> As to the question of electronic transfer, in July of 2010 I read the government was limiting deposits to $4000.00 once a month for individuals, and something like $7000.00 for businesses. This has to do with cartels and money washing. So I just wanted to know is it had changed. I sent money on Fri., we'll see. If there is a problem or no problem, I'll let you know.


As Tepetan, noted above, the limits apply to cash deposits, not electronic transfers.


----------



## Fugawibill (Nov 11, 2010)

Came down to Mazatlan last week, piece of cake.


----------

